# Rear speakers for B-12...HOW!



## gteknikal (Oct 26, 2002)

Excuse the ignorance, but I never mess with audio stuff. I was gonna try to install some 6 1/2" speakers in my girl's 87 Sentra, and was absolutely clueless as to how to mount them. Is there some kind of kit I can buy? Or are they supposed to go mounted on top to the package tray? If anyone has pictures of the rear speaker in their B-12 that they can share would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Gino


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

when i had a b12 it had 6x9's in the back. they bottom mounted if i remember right, from inside the trunk upwards.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

here's a pic of mine. 
I redid the board on the rear deck cuz it was falling apart and i didn't like the high mount third brake light 
(i have a spoiler with an led bar in it that i will install when i get the car painted) i top mounted some 6 1/2" 3-way xpold's on the board which is made out of the same type of material that pegboard is made of and i was gonna do 6X9's but the torsion bars for the trunk lid get in the way of the magnet. I also put some foam padding under the board to make sure it wouldn't rattle when my subs hit.


----------

